# minimum size for an ensuite?



## sman (29 May 2008)

Hi, I was just wondering can anyone recommend a minimum sq ft area for putting in an ensuite. We are just finalising our house plans and want to add an ensuite to a bedroom but dont want to waste any space. what would be the minimum i would require for small sink, toilet and shower?


----------



## sydthebeat (29 May 2008)

Theres mainly two types...

a square on shouldnt be any les sthat 1800 x 1800 (6' x 6')

a rectangular one shouldnt be less than 1.0 x 2.7 (3.3' x 9')


----------



## micheller (29 May 2008)

We have a rectangular one which is 800 x 2.5, just wide enough for the shower tray, sink on the wall opposite door and toilet at other end.
Tight but grand.


----------



## buyingabroad (10 Oct 2010)

What would the minimum size be if one didn't want to have a toilet in the ensuite?

Thanks.


----------



## Thirsty (10 Oct 2010)

Don't do it - no point in having en-suite without a loo.


----------



## buyingabroad (10 Oct 2010)

The demand in a big household is for the shower though


----------



## chlipps (10 Oct 2010)

2.4 x 0.8 seems to be smallest with shower, sink and toilet as per micheller

...got shock once in london,,, booked in to a place very late at night... the toilet and shower were in the room...all open plan.


----------



## dubgem (10 Oct 2010)

buyingabroad said:


> The demand in a big household is for the shower though



Er, I think you're wrong there, unless everyone in your big household has superb bladder control!

Anyway, for resale value it would be short-sighted not to have a full en suite.


----------



## mel o (10 Oct 2010)

Just measured my new downstairs shower room which is small but perfectly formed  It's 1m deep, the depth of the shower tray, and it's 2.4m wide. It's not huge but it's big enough to get dried and dressed in. I wouldn't go smaller cos you want to be able to get dressed in there. The door of my bathroom has to open out so that's something you need to take into account too.


----------



## TreeTiger (11 Oct 2010)

Here's a clever way of getting sink, loo and shower into a corner space: http://www.tubstapsandtiles.co.uk/Ideal-Standard-Space-En-Suite.html


----------



## TripMeUp (11 Oct 2010)

I woudl suggest that you go a little bigger than what you think your minimum should be for a few reasons....when u step out of the shower, you will probably want to dry yourself in the same room (which will be cosy from heat from shower..)...No point hitting walls with arms etc , towel hitting off toilet as you stretch up and down etc to dry yourself....
Think of it not only when u step into shower but also when u step out...
Also, too small a shower space will eventually gnaw at you...



If u keep it too small you will regret it and end up hating it as a room...+1 on defo include a toilet...


----------



## Monsoon (12 Oct 2010)

Would agree - I have an ensuite and never use the shower - I hate it its too small - the tray is 760 I think and definately not big enough to get dressed in.  Biggest mistake I made in building the house - would recommend you decide what size shower you want if thats the priority and work from there.


----------



## j26 (12 Oct 2010)

Don't forget when measuring it out to allow another 6 inches or so for the wall that you'll be putting up.

I'd lay out a 1200 x 800 shower tray on one side and a toilet and mini sink on the other with the door at the centre between them.  The advantage of a 1200mm tray is that you can dry yourself in the shower (after turning off the water, obviously )

The total space you'd use there (including wall) is 1.35 metres by about 2-2.5 metres


----------



## clownie (15 Oct 2010)

If there is no ensuite in a house is it worth putting one in?


----------



## huskerdu (15 Oct 2010)

clownie said:


> If there is no ensuite in a house is it worth putting one in?



You cant really expect an answer to such a sweeping question. 

Do you want the convenience of your own bathroom, without having to leave your bedroom or share it with others ?
How many bathrooms are there in the house ?

If you intend selling in the next few years, I would say that a lack of an ensuite would put to at at a disadvantage as so many houses have them, and so many people consider an ensuite an essential, but as always with house renovations, dont expect to get your money back in the sale price. 

I once owned an investment property and 3 years after buying it, it was unrentable, even when dropping the rent, as there was a larege increase in the number of rental properties in the area and every other rental property for miles around had two bathrooms or an ensuite.


----------



## clownie (15 Oct 2010)

Answers my question. Thanks


----------



## bertie1 (16 Oct 2010)

yes


----------

